# Need advise urgently!



## Lykul212 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hello, During January my mother and younger brother found a Privet Hawk Moth Chrysalis and then we put it in our reptile room .. the temperature was 24 degrees+ So it triggered the moth into hatching early!

I believe it is too cold outside at the moment for it to do well and the lack of others of its species would be an issue.

We have a massive lilac tree in our back garden which I believe they eat?

Anyway my question is , Is it possibly to care for the moth until june for release?
How do you feed it? How often? What temps?


Thank you in advance for any advise!
Ashley


----------

